# New member from Bulgaria



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome, could you share your experiences please.


----------



## Monie (Feb 13, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## McSpadden (Sep 4, 2008)

5 generations is quite impressive. Welcome to a great resource.


----------



## uncleflip (Mar 23, 2010)

narbu said:


> I am from Dobrich, Bulgaria.


Welcome, Borislav! As a world traveller, I'm very happy to have an international crowd here.

Be well
-UF


----------



## probee (Dec 31, 2009)

narbu said:


> my name is borislav yorgakev. I am from dobrich, bulgaria.


Добре дошли Борислав!!


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I hope that is family orientated language


----------



## Arlo (Sep 16, 2009)

Добре дошли на форума Борислав Yorgakev това е чудесно място за учене.


----------



## Sundance (Sep 9, 2004)

I just found out you can translate via Google....
Excellent and Добре дошли Борислав!!


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

welcome


----------



## probee (Dec 31, 2009)

Sundance said:


> I just found out you can translate via Google....
> Excellent and Добре дошли Борислав!!


:lpf:


Arlo said:


> Добре дошли на форума Борислав Yorgakev това е чудесно място за учене.


Welcome to the forum Borislav Yorgakev this is a great place to learn.

http://www.google.com/language_tools?hl=en


----------



## narbu (Mar 20, 2010)

thank all


----------



## bigd (Apr 18, 2010)

Greetings Borislav! I'm in central missouri USA.I'm a new member to this forum as well.I'm lucky to have with me a wonderful young lady from Bulgaria!Burgas is her hometown.Small world! Anyway good luck with your bees! Zdravei! Ako iska6 mi pi6i,kogato ima6 bqzmognost.Do skoro.


----------



## Rohe Bee Ranch (Feb 12, 2008)

Welcome
Добре дошъл


----------

